# What does it mean when a thread is Locked ?



## paul6

Was looking at a thread I started but realized I could not reply it says the thread is Locked ' what does that mean ?


----------



## pc farmer

When a mod or admin thinks the thread is getting out of hand we can lock it.

It keeps people from argument.  No need for people to fight on here


----------



## heavy hauler

Means nobody can post in it. Unless you have the powers of a moderator ( the kind folks that keep an eye on this place)


----------



## BGKYSmoker

That means posting to the thread has been locked because it was getting out of hand by some others causing discord. It was not because of the 1st original post as we all have our opinions but some just want to cause trouble. Pops did say he was sorry and the other poster just kept up with it. When the Admins look at the posting and decide to unlock thats their call. We are trying to keep postings of content to the content oriented area instead of all over the forum.

This forum is family oriented and i know children look at posts with their parents. Bickering and bashing is not setting a good example for them just starting in this hobby of cooking, smoking, curing or other sorts of food cooking.


----------



## atomicsmoke

The "locked thread" is a tricky tool to stop an ongoing argument. If it's locked by a moderator involved in said argument it makes it worse.

I support locking threads when things get out of hand, however moderatorz should try not be swayed by personal judgement when doing so. In one situation, way back, a thread was locked by a Mod who felt the members disagreeing with him shouldn't be able to continue posting - only to come back next day and post his rebuttal while keeping the thread locked.

My requests to the Mods: if you are active on a thread you feel it should be locked please ask another Mod to lock it.


----------



## pc farmer

atomicsmoke said:


> The "locked thread" is a tricky tool to stop an ongoing argument. If it's locked by a moderator involved in said argument it makes it worse.
> 
> I support locking threads when things get out of hand, however moderatorz should try not be swayed by personal judgement when doing so. In one situation, way back, a thread was locked by a Mod who felt the members disagreeing with him shouldn't be able to continue posting - only to come back next day and post his rebuttal while keeping the thread locked.
> 
> My requests to the Mods: if you are active on a thread you feel it should be locked please ask another Mod to lock it.



This thread that was locked, I was asked my opinion.   I wasn't involved in the comments.   So we do talk before locking or making decisions on threads.


----------



## atomicsmoke

c farmer said:


> This thread that was locked, I was asked my opinion.   I wasn't involved in the comments.   So we do talk before locking or making decisions on threads.


This is old history...Before you were moderating. 

I have nothing but respect for your moderation.

I only passed the example to express a point.


----------



## crankybuzzard

paul6 said:


> Was looking at a thread I started but realized I could not reply it says the thread is Locked ' what does that mean ?



I'm guessing that part of it means that you should have worded things differently from the beginning.  Your opening statement alone set the tone for the BS that ensued!

Also, since you joined in June of last year, maybe you should have kept up with what was going on.  Very little has changed, log in more often and you'll see that things get moved on a regular basis.  Pop has recently taken the brunt of it, but it's been happening all along, even while he was out due to personal medical issues and numerous family issues!

I'm one of the most laid back and easy going folks on here, but when people come in and tell how the forum should be ran, that just gets on my nerves!  LOTS of folks of late seem to know it all and want to come in and gripe about this site and how it's managed.  

Don't agree with how it's being ran, and you've only contributed a small bit, move along or realize that changes happen.  

Don't agree with how things are being ran and you've contributed a lot, volunteer to be a part of the decision making team!

I'm at the point that I don't care if I get a time out!   This forum is FREE to most of the folks that use it!  Very little contribute monetarily, but they feel like they have a say in how it's managed.  

if you don't like it, go elsewhere!  If you do like it, realize that the search bar and many other links within this forum will provide you with all you need to know!

Admins and mods, feel free to slap me upside the head or whatever else you deem fit...

For once on here, I Am CRANKY!


----------



## tripleq

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm guessing that part of it means that you should have worded things differently from the beginning. Your opening statement alone set the tone for the BS that ensued!
> 
> Also, since you joined in June of last year, maybe you should have kept up with what was going on. Very little has changed, log in more often and you'll see that things get moved on a regular basis. Pop has recently taken the brunt of it, but it's been happening all along, even while he was out due to personal medical issues and numerous family issues!
> 
> I'm one of the most laid back and easy going folks on here, but when people come in and tell how the forum should be ran, that just gets on my nerves! LOTS of folks of late seem to know it all and want to come in and gripe about this site and how it's managed.
> 
> Don't agree with how it's being ran, and you've only contributed a small bit, move along or realize that changes happen.
> 
> Don't agree with how things are being ran and you've contributed a lot, volunteer to be a part of the decision making team!
> 
> I'm at the point that I don't care if I get a time out! This forum is FREE to most of the folks that use it! Very little contribute monetarily, but they feel like they have a say in how it's managed.
> 
> if you don't like it, go elsewhere! If you do like it, realize that the search bar and many other links within this forum will provide you with all you need to know!
> 
> Admins and mods, feel free to slap me upside the head or whatever else you deem fit...
> 
> For once on here, I Am CRANKY!


Step away from the coffee


----------



## wade

I too think that the wording in the title of the thread was unfortunate but I can sympathies with the concern though. Not that threads get moved (this is understandable) but that often there is no notice as to where it has been moved to or why. When moving items out of the UK group into the general forum we now have agreement that a permanent message stub will be left in its place so that people can at least see that it has been moved and can find it. Maybe this could become standard practice when any thread is relocated within the site.


----------



## paul6

I already stated I should have worded it differently , can't take it back so all I can do is apologize . The reason I joined this forum was unlike some others you can ask a question or state an opinion.without people criticizing or making you feel stupid . As for if you don't like the way things are run then move along , well I am guessing the more people using the forum the better it is for the forum to keep it going. .I joined in 2015 but it should not matter how long you have been using the forum opinions are useful .


----------



## boomerangg22

truce


----------



## chef jimmyj

Just some additional info...Threads that have valuable info but contain heated debate, may be locked while the mod staff addresses the situation and deletes the argumentative posts. The staff then unlocks the thread for future input and civil discussion...JJ


----------



## disco

I think we often forget that one of the benefits of this forum is the moderation. I have been on other forums where there is trolling, flaming and just inappropriate posts. Many people volunteer their time to make this a place largely free from those occurrences. However, whenever you have moderation there are subjective decisions that not everyone agrees with. That is the price of a moderated forum and is one I am willing to pay.

I am eternally grateful to all the moderators who work so tirelessly to make this forum a safe place. If you disagree with them, take a pill and look at it as a small price to pay for a fun place. If you want a wide open no control experience, go to one of the other forums.

Lets hear it for SMF Moderators! I will toast you tonight!

Disco


----------



## tardissmoker

Disco, I agree whole heartedly. CHEERS!!


----------



## GaryHibbert

I just came across this thread.  I was up north hauling logs when this "discussion" occured, so I don't even know (or want to know) exactly what the problem was.

What I do know is that the mods--and most of the members--do an excellent job of keeping this forum running on a happy note.  *That makes it a pleasure to drop in, browse, learn, and post!!!!!*

And as for you Disco......well said my friend.

Gary


----------

